# G10 changes?



## quo17 (Feb 25, 2005)

I could not find "Retro Jams" aka "THE TUBE" anymore.
Instead of it channel "KWCE RTN" appears with same vpid 50 and apid 51.
This channel for now shows only paid programming, it's RTN27 in Alexandria, LA:
http://www.fcc.gov/fcc-bin/tvq?list=0&facid=40521


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Aha, here's the press release (http://www.prnewswire.com/cgi-bin/stories.pl?ACCT=104&STORY=/www/story/06-30-2006/0004390463&EDATE=) 
that explains all:

Retro Television Network Announces Three New Affiliations

LITTLE ROCK, Ark., June 30 /PRNewswire/ -- Retro Television Network (RTN) announced today that it is launching RTN affiliations in three additional markets -- Lexington, Ky., Alexandria, La., and San Juan, Puerto Rico. These affiliations will be run out of the Equity Broadcasting Corporation (EBC) headquarters in Little Rock, utilizing EBC's Central Automated Satellite Hub (C.A.S.H.(TM)) System.

RTN is a new network that airs ratings-proven programs from the 60s, 70s, 80s and 90s, in addition to local programming and sports entertainment. Since its launch last year, RTN has experienced continued growth and success with its affiliates, five of which are in top-50 markets.

WBLU, Channel 62, will serve as the RTN affiliate in Lexington, a market that reaches more than 475,000 households. The station is under contract to be purchased by EBC Nashville, Inc., who plans to launch RTN on the station by August 1st.

In Alexandria, KWCE, Channel 36, is the new RTN affiliate. The station, owned by Pollack / Belz Communications Company, Inc., launched RTN programming on June 29.

KSJF, Channel 24 in San Juan, will be the first RTN affiliation outside of the continental United States. This station, owned by Storefront Television, LLC, is set to launch RTN programming as early as July 1.

RTN's Neal Ardman notes, "We first introduced RTN in July 2005 to fill a programming void. One year later, the network continues to gain momentum and will be on air in 10 markets by August."

Equity Broadcasting Corporation

Equity Broadcasting Corporation, which has entered into an agreement to merge with Coconut Palm Acquisition Corporation (OTC Bulletin Board: CNUT), is one of the largest owners and operators of television stations in the United States and a distribution platform for Spanish-language media. EBC is the second largest affiliate group of both the top-ranked Univision television network and Univision's TeleFutura network. EBC currently owns and operates more than 130 television stations, with 39 network affiliates in 33 markets. EBC provides outsourced management services of content delivery to more than 40 network and station operators through its Central Automated Satellite Hub facility. EBC is also the exclusive service provider for Retro Television Network. For more information, visit http://www.ebcorp.net .

SOURCE Retro Television Network


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Followup: I'm watching a Mission: Impossible episode :yesman: on RTN 27 as I type, and so far I've seen promos for Quincy and The A-Team. The cached version of the web site shows lame UPN links, and the online listing services still project the old UPN schedule for the next couple of weeks, but the current site (http://www.kwce.tv/) proclaims Retro to the Rescue!

I see that the old KWCE once showed the SEC basketball tournament, so I'm cautiously optimistic for more sports.

I never did understand the raison d'etre for a 24-hour Retro Jams channel. The Tube, which it replaced, was great, but Retro Jams always looked like filler. I welcome another RTN choice.


----------



## quo17 (Feb 25, 2005)

Thanks for great info! 
If I don't confuse them with other channel, they were showing Retro Jams today for a short time. 
Hope for TV show listings!


----------

